# Lionel 2029 question



## TomW2034 (Jun 2, 2015)

I have an opportunity to acquire a fairly complete, vintage Lionel train set in its box for a reasonable cost. The 2029 lococomotive is a 2-6-4 Prairie Steamer.

PostwarLionel.com's page title, "2029 Steam Engine 1948 - 1969" leads me to believe the locomotive was available for over 20 years. But the _History_, and _Additional Details_ sections read like it was only available for six years.

Perhaps the engine was only available _separately_ for six years?

Thanks for any insight,
Tom


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I believe they were talking about prairies in general and not the specific 2029, http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_2029_loco.htm, some more info. So I would say just the six years, or around there as you know lots of stuff was sold afterwards or altered if it didn't sell well. Good luck.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

The 2029 was only produced from 1964 to 1969, not before or beyond those dates. It was offered in only five known Sets:
Set 11500- 1964 til 1966 with 234W tender
Set 11510- 1964 only with 1060T tender
Set 11600- 1968 only with 234W tender
Set 11750- 1969 only with 234W tender
Set 11760- 1969 only with 234W tender
The other components would determine which Set # it really is, if the Set Box comes with the set you are looking at.

There is a Type II, listed which is different in the fact that it was manufactured in 1968 in JAPAN, the nameplate on the collector would read "The Lionel Toy Corporation, Hagerstown, Md. 21740" and the trailing truck frame would have "Japan" embossed into it.

Additional information on your query, and we can fill in the blanks as to what set it is, and give you a value.


----------



## TomW2034 (Jun 2, 2015)

*This site IS the complete model train resource*

This is one great forum.

Thanks sjm9911 & teledoc for your insights; each of your posts provided more information than I was aware of.

Stay tuned - I hope to have an acquisition follow-up tomorrow.

Tom


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Do you have the Set number, I can tell you what components should be in it, and 2007 Doyle's catalog listed price. It depends on what set you plan on getting.


----------



## TomW2034 (Jun 2, 2015)

*It is now mine for $49.25 including tax*



teledoc said:


> Do you have the Set number, I can tell you what components should be in it, and 2007 Doyle's catalog listed price. It depends on what set you plan on getting.


A buddy spotted the train set in an antique shop this past weekend, and remembered I was wanting to add cars to my shelf layout. He picked it up for me yesterday when I jumped at the chance to get it, and brought it in this morning.

According to the side of the box, it is Set 11500 (1964 til 1966 with 234W tender).

No camera right now but it looks complete except for one of the orange [cargo] spools, smoke pellets, and power supply. The box & contents look alot like this auction site's image:










The locomotive is missing a crosshead linkage on one side. While the wheels rotate, the bearing and wear points are all dry as a bone.

The cars all appear to be in good shape. I think cleaning & oiling will probably be the only thing necessary.

My box is missing the dividers shown in the image, and appears to have more track than the train originally came with. I'll know more when I get it home.

Tom


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Tom,
Ok, here is the rundown of the components from 1964 issued set:

2029, 234W, 6014-325 Frisco boxcar, 6401-50 flatcar w/cable reels, 6167-75 Lehigh Valley hopper, 6465-150 Lionel Lines double dome tanker, 6257-100 SP caboose w/stack, *or* 6059 M&SL caboose, eight curve 1013, three 1018 straight, 6149 uncoupling section, 1073 60W transformer, 147 whistle controller. Excellent cond.- $250, Like New- $400, rarity 4.

The only variation in the three years it was issued was the color of the LV Hopper. Original issue was black, and last issue was yellow. Value is same on all three years it was available.

Crosshead part# 726-66; Drive rod #1666F-16, and cable reels are easily available.

Good luck


----------



## TomW2034 (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks, teledoc for the rundown. Mine is missing the 147 whistle controller (I wondered what that black thing on the flatcar was).

Tom


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

The only thing I left off was CTC lock-on, coiled wires, lubricant, & instruction sheet, which was the norm on 99% of Lionel's sets.


----------



## TomW2034 (Jun 2, 2015)

*The lube was probably lost in '67*



teledoc said:


> The only thing I left off was CTC lock-on...


Believe it or not, the lock-on was there, and it wasn't even fastened to a piece of track.

Tom


----------



## TomW2034 (Jun 2, 2015)

*Close!*



teledoc said:


> ... 2029, 234W, 6014-325 Frisco boxcar, 6401-50 flatcar w/cable reels, 6167-75 Lehigh Valley hopper, 6465-150 Lionel Lines double dome tanker, 6257-100 SP caboose w/stack, *or* 6059 M&SL caboose, eight curve 1013, three 1018 straight, 6149 uncoupling section, 1073 60W transformer, 147 whistle controller...


As I suspected, there was more track in there - 11 straight sections instead of three.

I wouldn't call the box itself a collector's item. Not pictured is a genuine BB still embedded on the side :laugh:










Tom


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice set

The track looks to have rust or corrosion on the rail tops.
This will interfere with AC current getting to the motor and
will have to be cleaned before you attempt to run the train.
Also, check the pins on one end of each track section for any
corrosion and clean that off if there.

Don


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

For just under $50 you got good deal. The missing cable reel is easy replacement, and a little track cleaning, lube & oil the loco, and all will be well.


----------



## TomW2034 (Jun 2, 2015)

*The present consist*

While the 2029 is under repair, the rest of the cars in the set, after cleaning & lubing, were added to the consist currently handled by my 2055.

My goodness but the 2055 is quite the workhorse on an O-27 layout:






Tom


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's a nice long consist, is that every car you have?


----------



## TomW2034 (Jun 2, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> That's a nice long consist, is that every car you have?


Yes, for now... 

Tom


----------



## rrbill (Mar 11, 2012)

That's an impressively long consist up there. You do seem to have a well-tuned 2055, clean rail tops and lubricated car axles. A good example of what's possible with a little care taken.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I am impressed with the number of cars that locomotive is pulling, nice job.


----------



## TomW2034 (Jun 2, 2015)

*Another question*

My 2029 locomotive has one traction tire which, judging by its dried-out appearance, is original.

The Lionel Service Manual for the 2029 directs me to the 2036 manual before it gets around to discussing wheels. LOC-2036 only lists magnetic & non-magnetic wheels with no reference to rubber-like material.

Does anyone worry about the condition of a traction wheel on post-war locomotives?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## 3windowc (Dec 31, 2012)

If it is in bad shape, replace it. Get with Jeff at The Train Tender and he should be able to send the right traction tire. For a dollar, why wait for it to break and leave it not running?


----------



## rrbill (Mar 11, 2012)

As the cost is modest, you might consider getting two traction tires while you're ordering. Then you'll have a spare.


----------



## TomW2034 (Jun 2, 2015)

*Actually, it was less*



3windowc said:


> ...Get with Jeff at The Train Tender and he should be able to send the right traction tire... For a dollar...


I contacted Jeff today to order various parts for all three locomotives I have. What a great guy to work with.

The traction tire was only 75 cents. Heeding rrbill's advice, I ordered two.

Tom


----------



## TomW2034 (Jun 2, 2015)

*I'm gonna need a Roundtable soon*

I finished the clean & lube of both the 2029 locomotive and 234 whistling tender this morning. The innards of both were remarkably wear-free, and neither appeared to have ever been oiled although both had been at least been partially diasassembled because parts were missing from both.

Although the engine runs strong, the whistle is weak compared to the 6026 tender which came with my 2055.

A fringe benefit of the burn-in was that it got the pellet stack hot enough to burn out the residue left by the previous owner:









Sadly, due to the train height, and room color, you have to hold a flashlight just right to see the smoke.

Even though the Internet warned me about spinning the wheels on an engine with a traction tire, I ended up doing just that, and the engine threw the traction tire. Do to its stiffness, I could not get the tire to stay on after that. So I just removed it for the rest of the checkout.

Some miscellaneous repair parts (including a new tire) from the Train Tender should arrive in the next day or so. After that I plan a pull-off between the 2055's Magnetraction, and the 2029's traction tire. No bets, though, because the 2055 weighs in 114 grams heavier than the 2029. But, ya never know.

Tom


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

A little TLC, some replacement parts, and another Lionel gets revived! Nice job, and just goes to prove how reliable the older Lionel's can survive, for another generation to enjoy.


----------

